# Door frame split (because of hydraulic door closer)   help!



## [email protected] (Sep 13, 2008)

So the hydraulic door closer on our storm door caused a huge split in the entry door frame.  

**   Please see the attached pictures for details  **

How hard a repair is this?  Can any carpenter tackle it and make it look brand new again?  How much should I expect to pay? 

Thanks for the help, my wife is losing her mind over this and I want to make her happy


----------



## glennjanie (Sep 14, 2008)

Welcome Soup:
Yes, the frame can be repaired to look new. It also needs a safety chain along with the closer to prevent that terrible stain on the closer and frame. If I lived nearby it would cost $100; I just wouldn't go out for less.
Glenn


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks - would I just call a carpenter?  What repair would we be doing?  (What's it called?)  Sorry for the stupid questions


----------



## glennjanie (Sep 17, 2008)

Hello Soup:
Call the local chapter of Home Builder's Association and ask for a repari/remodel specialist.
He would remove the closer, glue and clamp the frame crack, reinstall the closer with longer screws that go into the stud behind the frame, install a safety chain to keep the door from opening too far.
You may want to send them the pictures you have shown us and they will have a better starting point.
Glenn


----------

